# what is the price of zotac gtx 650 ti 2gb in kolkata



## niz04 (Oct 23, 2012)

what is the price of zotac gtx 650 ti 2gb in kolkata ...if some manufacturer give this in low price please advice it


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 24, 2012)

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GEFORCE GTX 650 1 GB DDR 5

get it
GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD GTX 650 2GB DDR5 OC


----------



## niz04 (Oct 24, 2012)

what is the price of nvidia gtx 650 ti not only 650


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 24, 2012)

don't buy gtx 650 ti... nvidia lower end cards are ridiculously priced.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was thinking to buy gtx 560 but when I see it performs like 560 and consume less power and new series with kepler architecturer..... what should I buy


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 25, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> don't buy gtx 650 ti... nvidia lower end cards are ridiculously priced.



Better get 7770 OC'd version @ 8.5k from Nehru place(If you are from Delhi ofcourse.).


----------



## vkl (Oct 25, 2012)

Performance wise:GT660>HD7850>GTX 650TI>HD7770>GTX 650
@niz04
Mention your budget so that proper suggestions can be made.Also mention PSU details and monitor resolution.
GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD  - 13.3k or GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD -14k.

Look for gtx660 or hd7850 which are much better performers than gtx650.
At around 8k hd7770 is the best buy as of now.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 25, 2012)

okies, get Zotac HD 650 Ti @ 8.5k, its a bit better than HD 7770 at present. 

ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti Direct Cu II 1 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## vkl (Oct 25, 2012)

^^Where is zotac gtx650*ti* available for 8.5k?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 26, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Where is zotac gtx650*ti* available for 8.5k?



ouch, my bad  it must be 10k - 11k .. get hd 7770 lol.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 26, 2012)

my budget is 10k to 12k and my psu is corsair cx 430v2


----------



## vkl (Oct 26, 2012)

@niz04 
Can't say about the price of gtx650ti.

Preferably get hd7850 2GB at around 14k or else look for hd7850 1GB.In general hd7850 is around 40% or more faster than the gtx650ti.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2012)

Spend a bit more and buy HD 7850.


----------



## icebags (Oct 27, 2012)

or a gtx 660 (gigabyte is probably ~14.5k)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 27, 2012)

All 650 Ti cards are currently in the price range 11.5K - 12.5K. Much better value to get an HD 7770 or stick with the old GTX 560 series (especially the 560 SE, which still does better than the 650 Ti).


----------

